# Advice Sought On Bracelet



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Just aquired an M5, and looking for a stainless bracelet for it, with curved end pieces.

Howard Marx at WestCoastTime sells O&W's, and has a bracelet - solid with curved end pieces - for $26 incl shipping. Sounds like a really good deal, but is it too good. Anybody any dealings, is the quality going to be ok?

Any help gratefully received

Chris


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

howard is a gent to deal with.....you'll have no worries there......and wait until you get his business card.....


----------



## Its My Life (Aug 28, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> howard is a gent to deal with.....you'll have no worries there......and wait until you get his business card.....


I really like his site and the way he writes about his watches. His passion comes across.

BTW Doesn't RLT have a bracelet with curved ends?

Rich


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

So the bracelet from Howard has turned up - very quick and efficient.

It's okay (and very good value for the money), but slightly lighter than I'd ideally like.

Now that I've got the curved ends - which fit a treat - can anybody recommend a heavier weight bracelet that I could attach to them

Thanks

Chris


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

chris_s said:


> So the bracelet from Howard has turned up - very quick and efficient.
> 
> It's okay (and very good value for the money), but slightly lighter than I'd ideally like.
> 
> ...


Chris - Is it an oyster bracelet? - There was a thread recently where I spotted a great looking oyster which i asked the poster about - It turned out to be a Hadley-Roma one (should come up if you search for that) - It looks like an import is needed to get one though so I haven't got round to it yet - I did get quite a good oyster from an ebay seller in Canada recently but it was for Shawn (mrteatime) so better to ask him if it would be heavy enough for you? (I thought for the money it was at least as good as yobokies 'super oyster' which is another option obviously

HTH ... Paul


----------

